
Rocket Reply for safe messaging while driving - Rudakovsky
Hi! My name is Alexey. I am developing an app for car drivers who do texting while driving.
Rocket Reply is an Android app which makes text messaging more convenient and less dangerous while driving by eliminating the need to type but use voice to text transformation and quick replies. 
I am looking for any feedback from car drivers. 
Thank you!
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.komparato.com&#x2F;reply&#x2F;
======
PaulHoule
On one level the idea is not that bad.

On another level, however, you are "normalizing deviance" that it is OK to use
apps in the car. If somebody crashes their car while using the app they might
blame you and sue you.

There is a huge amount of controversy about where the dangers lie in using
technology with driving. Personally I am not concerned about the hands as I am
the eyes. If you have to look away from the road for two seconds you are
covering a frightful amount of ground and have no chance of detecting
something dangerous. To some extent you can mitigate this by carefully setting
up the field of view such that your device is the center of the view but you
still have peripheral version out the front window. Even if your hands and
eyes are not affected, there is still the risk you could be mentally or
emotionally tilted by some message you exchange with people. In fact, when I
took a defensive driving class they said I shouldn't even get in the car if I
am emotionally upset about something.

There has been some talk about distracted driving risks with the police.
Police are trained to use the techniques I mention above to mitigate risk.
They drive a lot, and there are a lot of them, so every so often it gets in
the news that they hit a child or a cyclist because they were chatting with
other cops via their proprietary chat system.

Funny there has not been a lot of talk about the risks of CB radio and ham
radio operators. There aren't that many hams, they don't have the money to be
good lawsuit targets, but the ARRL wants us to be careful so that we don't
start hearing about the risks on the news.

~~~
Rudakovsky
Paul, many thanks for such a detailed feedback! My idea is to use the Rocket
Reply app when my phone is hold in a cradle. Problem: people want to
communicate via messengers (stay online) even when they are driving a car
despite it is not safe (distracts from the road) and prohibited by law in some
countries. The problem is popular among car drivers, it’s growing, fines are
growing (first offence in NY can cost you $200, third offence will be $450)
Solution: replace typing with voice recognition and smart reply suggestions to
respond with a single tap on the phone screen reducing the distraction time.

------
Japhy_Ryder
How about you just don't pay attention to your phone while operating a two ton
death machine?

~~~
Rudakovsky
Agreed. However we waste time in traffic jams

